
Indo-European languages - mavdi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indo-European_languages
======
erpaa
One country sticks out in this uniform sea of indo-europeans. Ugly detail is
that in Finland has ruling class of swedes (%3), who have very special
privileges, because of their "unique language and culture".

